# When is the breeding season in the UK?



## 0pensaysme (Mar 15, 2007)

Just wondering when is the Breeding season in England? I know that the last month or so has been hotter than normal.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Assuming you're not talking racing pigeons bred in the loft...

For the 'wild' species, it would be about March to June for Woodpigeons, and more like March to September for Collared Doves. The truly wild Rock Doves' season is about the same as for Collared Doves.

Our friendly ferals are a different story  

Biologically, any form of the Rock Dove _could_ breed year round. Ferals being opportunists in most things, if they look to have a good site and a food supply of some kind seems regular, they may well breed all year. We have certainly seen squeakers at pretty much any time, though my observations where I have my apartment suggest that 'my gang' fairly consistently seem to take a break between about mid-November and end-February. I suspect, if they survive more than a year or two, they learn their 'patch' so well from experience they kinda know when to ease off.

John


----------



## 0pensaysme (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry, should have been clear - fancy pigeons.

I hoping to get a few baby show kings, but i want to know then to ask the breeders in the club. But to embarrassed to admit I don't know.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

0pensaysme said:


> Sorry, should have been clear - fancy pigeons.
> 
> I hoping to get a few baby show kings, but i want to know then to ask the breeders in the club. But to embarrassed to admit I don't know.


Don't ever be embarrassed to ask a question. If the club members are decent human beings, they'll answer your question and that will be that. If they have anything else to say......then shame on them. You learn by asking.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

No problem at all 

I know the racing fella I get my pigeon food from breeds his birds Jan/Feb time, but I wouldn't know if that would apply to show pigeon breeders. 

Try checking in the show pigeons section on here, too - someone may pick up on it.

John


----------

